# Lost Paddle



## AustinPaddler (Jun 4, 2008)

I took a shot at the South Platte a little earlier today and the river took a shot back. Swam a quarter of a mile but managed (with help from passersby) to recover my boat. Lost my paddle, though. It is a black-shafted Werner paddle with bright yellow blades and it is pinned in some debris in front of a giant boulder in the middle of the river. It is just downstream from where the Foxton Road intersects with the Platte River Road. If you see it, don't worry--the paddler is safe.


----------

